# Broken Mirror



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> just turn around and be like
> "you were breathing to hard, it cracked"
> "it was a minor tremor that did it"
> say it was already there
> ...


 That's funny.

Unfortunately, I didn't think of that. Ill just have to pay for it The bad part for me is I knew it was a good chance it would crack. Completely retarded. If we installed the mirror and this had been an accident in our scope of work, I wouldn't be anywhere near as upset.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Well this is a situation where I would bash my head against the wall before I did anything.

How big is this mirror? Everyone has different definitions of big.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

BamBamm5144 said:


> How big is this mirror? Everyone has different definitions of big.





jawtrs said:


> the ho asked me to look at a glass plated electrical receptacle in a 12'x5' mirror


....


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Missed that line.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah, that's a lot of mirror


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TimelessQuality said:


> ....



Yep. 12x5 . Believe me Bam, I have been since it happened. I'm guessing 1200$ I don't keep up with mirror prices. So basicly I have no idea until tomorrow.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

can you cut it? Her face isn't 14" off the floor like the outlet..


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

just start charging 2200$ to tighten cover screws from now on,you will make it up fast:thumbsup:win/win


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> just start charging 2200$ to tighten cover screws from now on,you will make it up fast:thumbsup:win/win


 Exactly. Good idea.

Framing pro, in short, no. I can't cut it. Maybe she will put a vase in front of it. Ill buy it. :whistling


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

what did the mirror say to jaws?

"you crack me up" :laughing:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Is toward one end? Center? Maybe have the glass guys cut/bevel a smaller mirror and apply it right over top.... do another for the other end so it looks like they planned it that way


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

smash the rest and call it art :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Jaw, You could just tell them those mirrors are just so 1980's. :laughing:






-Paul


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

I didn't read all the replies, but....

There's always, always, always something... No matter how careful you are, some completely unrelated accident occurs that you're on the hook for.

I've gotten so much better at paying attention, but it still happens...

I guess it's better to happen at the end of the job than starting off, Because once the seed of doubt is planted it's hard to recover.

I feel the pain because I know just how frustrating that BS can be!


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

WNYcarpenter said:


> I didn't read all the replies, but....


(ditto)

Replace it, even if she says it's cool.

Then you will be the hero and will always be "her guy". She'll probably tell all her friends about you. And she will be happy to write a great review/reference letter. 

If you don't take care of it, there will always be a slightly bitter feeling left over, I think.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Jaw, You could just tell them those mirrors are just so 1980's. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but spray texture is 80's to me.:laughing:

I just don't like it. :no:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Winchester said:


> (ditto)
> 
> Replace it, even if she says it's cool.
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Find the guy who originally installed it. Have him warranty it.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Find the guy who originally installed it. Have him warranty it.


 I knew that was coming. Lol:laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Sorry but spray texture is *80's* to me.:laughing:
> 
> I just don't like it. :no:


That's exactly when that place was built. Had to match what was already there. :stuart:

-Paul


----------

